# Top knot with a puppy cut?



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Poppy's hair is almost long enough where I can start putting it into a top knot. But, after his neuter, I had cut his legs down more into a puppy cut, and I have to say we are both enjoying it. I really liked him with the longer legs, but he hates getting his legs brushed, and the short cut is so much easier on both of us.

My question is, do people have longer ears and a top knot with a puppy cut? I'm just wondering if that will make his head look bigger than his body and look silly?

If it will make his head look too big, I don't want it ... I'll keep him cut short up top ... which I am fine with.

We have a grooming appointment tomorrow, so I appreciate everyone's opinion ... so I know what to do!!

HUGz! Jules


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Your poppy is so cute, that he would look darling with any haircut.
I don't think he'd look topheavy with a topknot & puppy cut.
And if you don't like it, you can always cut it in the future.
But it takes awhile to grow out if you do cut it now.
And you'd be getting him used to the topknot routine as a pup, 
so that is a huge bonus.
I vote for the topknot.
And think of all the cute bows!


----------



## Twinkle (Apr 24, 2010)

I am currently keeping Twinkle in a short puppy cut (since it is summer)..but i am growing out her bangs to do top knot...i think it is still cute =D


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Okay ... I am off to bed ... and appreciate you guys chiming in!! No cutting tomorrow ... and if a top knot is to be, so be it. 

HUGz! Jules


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

I love the top knot with a puppy cut!!!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Abbey has short hair everywhere except her tail, ears and top knot. At first my groomer thought it would look dumb when I described what I wanted. But I like it and always have. 

On the other hand, the hair on Ava's top knot breaks more every day!!! :smilie_tischkante: I almost would like to cut her head short and leave her ears long....but I probably won't because I'm a wimp. :blink:


----------



## sheila's malt (Apr 17, 2010)

I have my Sugar in a puppy cut and she always has a top not and her head looks just fine. I also have her cut around the head in a lion cut. I wish i could show you a pic.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Julee, I think the majority of my bow customers have their dogs in puppy cuts, but do topknots. Lady has always had a topknot with her puppy cut.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Top knots look great with puppy cuts..hows poppy doing ?


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Up until this past spring Hunter had a puppy cut with a topknot. The length of his ears and beard varied but I loved the topknot. Hubby - not so much, so we cut it off. I think my avatar has a picture of him with a topknot and a shorter do!


----------



## majik921 (Apr 27, 2010)

I keep Bernie in a puppy cut and even then I'm in a constant war with matting. But I do like piggy tails and the top knot so I keep the top of her head longer although I'm looking for a new groomer because the last one literally butchered the top of her head, it was like the scissors slipped or something.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

We're off to the groomer ... thanks again for all of your input!!

Poppy is doing great!! He is learning to swim (will post a video later at some point) ... he and the cat are boys gone wild together ... and he's going on his first vacation with us in a few weeks. Oh, and we start training in a few weeks ... both individual lessons and a 7-week group obedience class! 

HUGz! Jules


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

good luck at the groomer Poppy!!!!!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

i have stuart in a puppy cut, but long head (with top knot), tail and longer legs.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

I do a little trumpet topknot rather than the long traditional version. Not sure if would work for you but it's another option. See avatar pic.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

well - where's the picture!??!!?


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

It's personal preference, of course... I prefer my boys without bows , even still people mistook my boy (R.I.P.) for a girl just because he was a toy dog perhaps?


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

i should have mentioned that i have a topknot for stuart but no bows. altho i have put bows in before and with or without, everyone automatically assumes he is a girl. even with blue bands and blue lead! that is, until they see reina, who looks much more feminine than stuart. its very common for male maltese to be BEAUTIFUL and many people mistake them for females.


----------

